# 1959 El Camino



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Working on it off and on for a while, finished this morning.
Russell


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks very nice and clean!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

That looks great, nice work on a unique subject!


----------



## leonorman (Dec 22, 2010)

Where do the tire's come from? And did you paint them white???



Cheers
Leo


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

The tires are the kit tires and I did paint the white walls. Actually my first try at white walls.

Russell


----------

